# Steuersatz, der wackelt...



## twigsch (10. September 2011)

Hi Leute, heute geht es um den Steuersatz...
Ich hab nämlich keine Ahnung davon und hab mir erstmal ein youtube video reingezogen : [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpHE6B5vH6o"]BMX Rad Gabel und - Steuersatz-Montage - How to      - YouTube[/nomedia]
Da hab ich mir gedacht, das ist ja ganz einfach und ich hab angefangen. Doch mein Steuersatz hat Kugellager und wackelt wenns eingebaut ist :/
Könnt ihr mit irgendwie helfen? 

PS: Ich poste vielleicht heute noch fotos


----------



## RISE (10. September 2011)

Fragen:

1. Welchen Steuersatz hast du?
2. Welchen Rahmen hast du?
3. Haben beide den gleichen Standard?

Bei einem integrierten Steuersatz kann man eigentlich nicht viel verkehrt machen. Wichtig ist der gleiche Standard von Rahmen und Steuersatz (entweder Campagnolo oder Cane Creek Standard). Ansonsten folgende Reihenfolge:

Konus (auf Gabel aufschlagen sofern die Gabel keinen integrierten hat) 
unteres Lager 
oberes Lager
O-Ring 
Aheadkappe

Alles darf reichlich gefettet werden. Danach gehts ans Einstellen: wichtig ist, dass die Oberkante vom Vorbau etwa 2-3mm über dem Ende des Gabelschaftes hinausreicht. Ist es weniger, brauchst du zusätzliche Spacer, da der Steuersatz sonst nicht festgezogen werden kann und das Steuerrohr auf Dauer ausschlägt. Ist das erledigt, löst du selbstverständlich die Vorbauschrauben am Gabelschaft und ziehst die Aheadkappe solange an, bis Steuersatz und Gabel spielfrei laufen und sich trotzdem noch gut drehen lassen. Bei einem Ahead-Steuersatz mit externen Lagerschalen ist es etwas schwerer, da dieser mehr Teile hat und nicht mehr richtig läuft, wenn man was vertauscht.

Es gibt von RIDE BMX ein gutes How to auf Youtube:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sITRnqkO9U"]How-To Install A Headset      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## twigsch (13. September 2011)

die fotos sin nix geworden man erkennt nix weil schwarz ist :/ 
ich hab das bmx zusammengebaut bekommen, und außeinander geschraubt , neu lackiert und  ich wollte es jetzt zusammenbauen... vorher wars glaub ok. 
in den videos ham die keine kugellager, dass finde ich komisch :/ 
ich mach da erst so eine plastik kappe auf die gabel, dann ein kugellager (richtig herum) drauf dann der rahmen, dann das andere kugellager, ann noch so eine kappe und dann die spacer

EDIT: Es hat sich erledigt  kann gelöscht werden


----------

